

Ask YC: What currency would you prefer to be paid in? - moog

See title
======
mixmax
A friend of mine works in London as a broker, and is paid in $. During the
last year he has taken a bad hit on his income.

I would definitely not want to be paid in US$ right now.

~~~
davidw
It's a bad question though because it specifies none of the other factors that
are important. I'd much rather be paid a million dollars than a thousand
euros, for instance.

------
rrival
Gold $1 coins taxed at face value.

------
davidw
"It depends", obviously. Please fix the question if you want a serious answer.

------
ejs
Time...?

